
Airbnb In Advanced Talks to Raise Funding at a $10 Billion Valuation - adidash
http://online.wsj.com/news/article_email/SB10001424052702303802104579451022670668410-lMyQjAxMTA0MDEwOTExNDkyWj
======
tribeofone
At 10B someone is getting a deal.

